# Monark middleweight serial number help



## Floyd (Apr 22, 2018)

Anyone help.me decode?


----------



## Herman (Apr 22, 2018)

You might want to also post this in the "General Discussion about Old Bikes " section where it will be seen (hopefully) by more people


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 23, 2018)

A pic of the entire bike would be helpful as well. V/r Shawn


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Apr 29, 2018)

Also add a pic of the whole bike for reference.


----------

